# Question for the MUAs - do you sell makeup to kids?



## ratmist (Jul 30, 2008)

I was a bit intrigued by the other thread - http://specktra.net/f179/when-do-you...makeup-108823/

and I got to thinking about what MUAs think about selling makeup to kids between the ages of say, 10 - 14.

I'm just curious if there's a policy about dealing with the tweens.  For example, I'd personally be really uncomfortable helping a 12 year old try on and complete a sale with Russian Red...  any stories from MUAs?


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, a mother and her little girl came in once to pick out colors. The little girl was probably around 7. The mother asked me to pick out a lipgloss, a blush and an eyeshadow for her daughter. I was stunned but I did it anyway. 
I kept telling the mother and the girl that it would be best to go with a soft blush (Pinch'O Peach) and a transparent lipgloss so as to not have the makeup show. Well, the daughter got mad and said she wanted a bright pink lipstick and suer bright eyeshadows, so the mother obliged.
They ended up choosing Pink Poodle lipglass and Dollymix blush. 
As I was passing them at the register, the mother turned to her little girl and said "Do you want a brush honey?". I swear, it was such an uncomfortable atmosphere...She asked me the prices and said thy were too expensive for her daughter who didn't even know how to use them. I was nodding the entire time but didn't know what to say.
I did my best to help the little girl out but it was a truly awkward situation.

There is no policy for helping out tweens. I once did an entire makeup application on a 13 year old (I asked) and she wanted the whole package (smoky eyes, nude lips). I was explaining my products but she wasn't listening and kept fidgeting like a child. At that age, kids (yes kids) don't recognize the value of a product, it's usage and why it costs what it costs. We have  tweens who always ask for demos and if they're free and who make a mess out of the counter. Alot of them are also very rude upon approaching us and bring in their parents when we tell them that we are super busy and that it won't be possible to makeup their eyes.


----------



## MACForME (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG GreekChic! I see that ALL THE TIME at my FSS. I'm like, what do they think! That this is playtime? They stick their fingers into everything, smear each other and really make a mess.. I feel bad for the employees.. I don't know HOW they deal with it..


----------



## lainz (Jul 30, 2008)

i had a group of tweens come in the other day, and they started drawing hearts all over their faces with eyeliners. when one girl asked me if the color looked okay on her skin tone, i just said mmhhmm! and i told them if they needed any help to just let me know. they stuck their grubby fingers in everything..bleh...

and we get little girls...like 4 yrs + coming in wanting a lipgloss...so ill put some dreamy on them and send them on their way feeling like glamour queens.


----------



## Willa (Jul 30, 2008)

GreekChick :

One time I was helping out the MUA at MUFE, downtown La Baie (Mc Gill station). And all day long (it was on a saturday) mothers came with their tweens!

One even bought the whole Aqua Eye waterproof pencils line! (about 15, 18$ each). And the girl wasnt even happy, spoiled bratt!!!

It is me or in Montreal, some kids are really spoiled?

____

Anyway, I wouldnt feel uncomfortable to sell a girl some makeup, I guess I would only be if I saw how they'd use it, type of makeup they wanna achieve.


----------



## pinkxsushii (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow a 7 year old with MAC..what happened to Lipsmackers, Bonne Bell or those cheap makeup sets for kids. Thats ridiculous!


----------



## lanslady (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_GreekChick :


It is me or in Montreal, some kids are really spoiled?

_____

 
That's everywhere honey.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I used to work at a Lancome counter and OMG the tweens were so ungrateful to their parents when they came in.


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkxsushii* 

 
_Wow a 7 year old with MAC..what happened to Lipsmackers, Bonne Bell or those cheap makeup sets for kids. Thats ridiculous!_

 
Lipsmackers! God, I grew up with Lipsmackers, Bonne Bell, cheap body lotions that used to smell like cotton candy...Those days are gone! But, honestly, I blame the mother of that girl. She's under 10, she's doesn't even know the purpose of a blush, neither that of a _brush_, why get her one? And pay 50$ for them, when she'll just throw them where her the rest of her toys are?! 
And while we're at it, wtv happened to My little Pony, and Poly Pocket and Cabbage Patch kids?

Oh yeah, they've been replaced by Bratz Dolls and the internet.


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_GreekChick :

One time I was helping out the MUA at MUFE, downtown La Baie (Mc Gill station). And all day long (it was on a saturday) mothers came with their tweens!

One even bought the whole Aqua Eye waterproof pencils line! (about 15, 18$ each). And the girl wasnt even happy, spoiled bratt!!!

It is me or in Montreal, some kids are really spoiled?

____

Anyway, I wouldnt feel uncomfortable to sell a girl some makeup, I guess I would only be if I saw how they'd use it, type of makeup they wanna achieve._

 
Alot of kids are spoiled nowadays, it's insane! And yeah, it's pretty much everywhere.
I can't believe the girl wasn't happy with it! Did she get her mom to return the pencils ?!


----------



## Willa (Jul 30, 2008)

At first she wanted those
And then the mother paid for it
But during that time, I guess she saw something else and her mom said no... so here camed the ''face''


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_At first she wanted those
And then the mother paid for it
But during that time, I guess she saw something else and her mom said no... so here camed the ''face'' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 That is ridiculous!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 30, 2008)

if you spoil a kid at a young age, they will be spoil once they get older and won't know the value of a dollar because they will be thinking of "why should i get a job if my parents will buy them everything and anything that i want".


----------



## amoona (Jul 31, 2008)

First - Polly Pocket!!! OMG! Totally miss those days haha

As for the tweens we don't get many coming to buy anything. They just want to get their make-up done, and for free. We really can't say no if we're not busy but I personally do not feel comfrotable doing make-up on a child. I didn't wear make-up until I was 18.

The worse is the moms, they're just asking to have their daughters grow up to be Playboy bunnies. I'm not a baby sitter I'm not going to give your little girl a make-over.

Then we get into the prom girl nightmare ... I HATE prom girls!


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2008)

I have been at the counter when a mother explained that her daughter wanted a lip gloss that would give her a "sexy pouty look".  She was 13 tops.


----------



## ratmist (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I have been at the counter when a mother explained that her daughter wanted a lip gloss that would give her a "sexy pouty look".  She was 13 tops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## liv (Jul 31, 2008)

Last time I went to MAC, there was a group of girls there, and none of them could have been older than 12-14, and one of them wanted Honeylust e/s.  She was very snotty though, and was like, "Can you get me a Honeylust eyeshadow?  Do you know where that is?"  The lady worked there, I should think she should know where the inventory is kept. =/  At least it was age appropriate. 

I was into lipsmackers that you could hang on a shoestring at that age, too.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 31, 2008)

Lord. Stuff like that is crazy. I'm only 18, and I miss the days of Barbies and Lip Smackers [Dr. Pepper flavor, ya'll!]. Now there's Bratz Babiez wearing thong diapers, Myspace, and all kinds of shit. What's wrong with our wee ones? And where - or should I say, when - do the parents step in?


----------



## redambition (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I have been at the counter when a mother explained that her daughter wanted a lip gloss that would give her a "sexy pouty look".  She was 13 tops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ugh. that's crazy.


----------



## ratmist (Jul 31, 2008)

I had a few Lipsmackers and some stuff (maybe a compact with pressed powder and a lipstick?) from a Tinkerbell range that I can't remember very clearly.  It was bright pink and covered with Tinkerbell and I adored it.  I had to *beg* my mother to let me have the Tinkerbell stuff and after months of wearing her down, she finally bought it for me.  But there was never any question of me getting to wear the Tinkerbell stuff away from home though... it was to play with at home only.  

By making make-up something I could just play with at home like any other toy, I didn't come to understand the link between being 'sexy' and putting makeup on my face until I was much older.  

I remember I tried to sneak out once, wearing the face powder and the lipstick, and she caught me.  She sighed very deeply, looked so disappointed, and said, "You look too old.  And it will ruin your skin.  Go wash it off."  It was the sadness in her tone that I remember more than anything else that meant I never tried to sneak out with it on again.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_At that age, kids (yes kids) don't recognize the value of a product, it's usage and why it costs what it costs._

 
I am a little off put by this comment because it seems so general. I started wearing makeup at 14 and I bought it with my own money and I knew the value of it. I would never act like a lot these tweens you ladies have described. I would have been ashamed of myself.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 31, 2008)

this is crazy ... a few months ago i was at la senza
(its like victoria secret ) and i saw a group of maybe nine year old girl's buyin thongs !!! I dunno why these girls are 
rushing so much to be older by weaing make up and thongs for that matter i guess at the end of the day it's
the parents who are allowing it i mean seriously what does an 8 year old need with a cell phone or blush shouldn't they be more focused on geography class. 



these parents need to teach their little girls that beauty comes from
within, that u dont need make up to be beautiful at such a young age, teach them how to be comfortable in their own skin first then once there older and understand then bring out the goodies of mac


Anyways i think maybe 14'ish is a good age to start wearing suttle makeup and 18+ for that whole smoked out look


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jul 31, 2008)

Since the parent thing has been brought up, I'd also like to point out my great disdain for the media.  "Airbrushed Model" is the look our youth aspire to, and while the pressure is still greater for girls then boys, it's becoming a pretty even playing field.  

Our wee ones are bombarded every day with unrealistic ideas of beauty, socialization and sex!  A lot of parents let this happen, either they encourage "sexy" behavior in the kids (ie child pageants) or they turn a blind eye to the ever-quickening advancement of their children.  

This subject just makes my blood boil...I'll step off my soap box now!


----------



## panther27 (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_First - Polly Pocket!!! OMG! Totally miss those days haha

As for the tweens we don't get many coming to buy anything. They just want to get their make-up done, and for free. We really can't say no if we're not busy but I personally do not feel comfrotable doing make-up on a child. I didn't wear make-up until I was 18.

The worse is the moms, they're just asking to have their daughters grow up to be Playboy bunnies. I'm not a baby sitter I'm not going to give your little girl a make-over.

Then we get into the prom girl nightmare ... I HATE prom girls!_

 
Oh yea,I felt SO bad for the girl I know at the MAC counter,she had prom girl after prom girl coming in.She told me that she wishes that they would just walk on out of there.And a lot of the time they just expected to just have their faces done right then and there,with no appt.,even though there were lots of girls ahead of them.


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_I am a little off put by this comment because it seems so general. I started wearing makeup at 14 and I bought it with my own money and I knew the value of it. I would never act like a lot these tweens you ladies have described. I would have been ashamed of myself. _

 
That's because we had to _earn_ that money. And even then, my mother would give me like 5$ for the whole week. 
Nowadays, it's "Oh here's 50$, go to the mall with your friends." It's an entirely different generation that takes everything for granted, IMO.


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Oh yea,I felt SO bad for the girl I know at the MAC counter,she had prom girl after prom girl coming in.She told me that she wishes that they would just walk on out of there.And a lot of the time they just expected to just have their faces done right then and there,with no appt.,even though there were lots of girls ahead of them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly. If they're told no, they scream "WELL WHAT AM I GONNA DOOOOO??!!!!!!!!!!!".


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 31, 2008)

I work for MAC - our motto, as most of u know is “All ages, all races, all sexes..." and I do whole heartedly stand by it.  

I dont have an issue with young girls wearing a LITTLE MU - but only a LITTLE and OCCASIONALLY! 

However, wearing and owning is a separate issue! I do think under 14 is a no-no for owning MU, cos I dont think its something they should be concerned with at that age.   If for some particular occasion they wanna dabble in a bit of mascara and lipbalm then yeah why not - and if they can borrow that from their siblings/mothers/whoever then even better.  But anything more than that (esp blush and l/s) is unneccessary - but then it comes down to parenting which is where I believe the buck should stop.  

I have had some pretty young girls (early teens) come in for foundation... most are worried about their spots.  Otherwise its the eyeshadows/fluidlines that draw them in... and yeah it does feel a bit odd cos you know that its the excitement rather than the practicality of it for them...  but at the end of the day if they wanna buy then we will sell.  I would rather they buy MU rather than sexy underwear and inappropriate clothes...

They love the bright colours and concept of wearing it, but dont necessarily understand the art of it and sometimes quality of it.  But I guess MU is something everyone should enjoy but theres no rush at that age... theres certainly no rush to grow up!


Sometimes I think these cheaper chemist brands are actually quite good, due to the poorer quality of some of these, they dont have much colour payoff so can help younger/inexperienced/broke MU fans feed their excitement or whatever without looking too done up... IMO. 

I dont think its right to turn any customer away or show any disagreement cos I guess those young girls will be the MUAs of tomorrow or MAC customers one day - we dont want to put them off lol!

But hey all our enthusiasm started somewhere (gosh I was hooked on lip products at 12, but mum kept a tight rein on me til 16/18) but as long the enthusiasm is controlled I guess its ok...


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_these parents need to teach their little girls that beauty comes from
within, that u dont need make up to be beautiful at such a young age, teach them how to be comfortable in their own skin first then once there older and understand then bring out the goodies of mac


Anyways i think maybe 14'ish is a good age to start wearing suttle makeup and 18+ for that whole smoked out look_

 
ITA.... exactly, its when they buy MU due to insecurities - why worry abt what u look like at that age.  If buying for a bit of fun or cos ur curious, ok that can be forgiven but yep it annoys me when young girls complain abt 'dark circles'  - gosh, go worry abt ur schoolwork or better still.  dont worry at all!


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ I've also noticed that alot of young girls will ask for bronzer, and always a dark one. That makes me think of the tanned trend as  it amazes that alot of tweens are actually following the "Hollywood Bronze" that celebrities used to sport in the media.
Another thing I find interesting is that the super bronzed trend has died down alot, especially in the past two years. When I look at celebrities via magazines and television, I've noticed that none of them are burnt to the core anymore. The healthy, flushed look has definetly replaced the tanned one. _Yet, _2 out of 3 teenagers who come shop at MAC at so very very tanned, it almost hurts to look at their skin. They also like to walk away with a foundation which is shades darker.

It makes me wonder: Most of the young girls nowadays follow fashion and wear makeup. After years of exposing their skin to sunbeds, how are they going to get used to the " chic flushed, your skin but better" trend which is slowly replacing the old bronzed one?
 I don't disagree with being sunkissed. When done lightly and well, it can enhance facial features and give the impression of a leaner body. I'm just curious to see how they'll go back to sporting their own color (which they consider bleak) when they're so used to seeing their features enhanced with a tan...


----------



## pink_lily002 (Jul 31, 2008)

I wasn't allowed to wear make-up to school until my family moved to Maryland, where 6th grade was part of the middle schools instead of the elementary schools.  Before that, I could wear make-up on weekends, but my mom always made me save up my allowance money to buy it and would only let me get stuff from Rite Aid or BeautiControl, which her boss sold from home.  I only ever had Lipsmackers, foundation, and a couple eye shadows and mascara.  Sometimes I'd get a lipstick too.  But I rarely ever wore the foundation because I could never get the shade right, and I didn't like the feel of lipstick on my lips!  Haha, this was definitely before the drugstores introduced the used make-up return policies!  I rarely wore make-up to school once I was allowed, and once I got to high school, I only wore eye liner and mascara.  For me, especially when I was younger, it was a treat to buy new make-up and wear it to the movies.  I often see a lot of tweens at the MAC store and make-up counters in my area, and while some of them do use their own money, more often than not, it's Mom who's telling the MA to "make my daughter look older" (yes, I've heard it!) or telling the daughter to "pick out whatever you want, sweetie."  It just bugs me a little because many of these girls, especially in the area where I live, are just GIVEN these things and don't necessarily understand the value of money or the products.

Although I do have to say, one girl, when I was at the MAC store last week, actually said to her friend "I have to put back one of the eye shadows because I don't have enough money...I need to get some more babysitting jobs!"  I thought that was cute, and I was happy to see that there is some little glimmer of hope that not all the world is doomed.

Oh, while we're on the topic of youngins and make-up, I met a little girl yesterday, 7 years old to be exact, who complimented my vibrant blue eye shadow look.  She asked me what I used and if she would be able to do it herself!  I told her one day she would, and she proudly proclaimed "My mommy bought me pretty blue shadow today and I'm wearing it because I'm not in school!  But it's a lot gone now."  Her mother asked me what I used to get my stuff to stay on.  I told her UDPP.  She laughed and promised to take her daughter to Sephora to get some for the two of them to share.  Awwwwwww.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_this is crazy ... a few months ago i was at la senza
(its like victoria secret ) and i saw a group of maybe nine year old girl's buyin thongs !!! I dunno why these girls are 
rushing so much to be older by weaing make up and thongs for that matter i guess at the end of the day it's
the parents who are allowing it i mean seriously what does an 8 year old need with a cell phone or blush shouldn't they be more focused on geography class._

 
UGH. I just remembered a story, ya'll.

It was my first day working at Hot Topic, and some little girl picked up 4 inch leopard print peep toe wedges, and said, 

"MOMMY, I WANT THESE."

And that momma looked at her and said, "Yeah uhm, NO."

"BUT MOMMMMMY. I want them!"

Mommy said, "...you are *TEN*. Put em back.", and gave her the "If You Don't Put Those Shoes Down I'll Beat Your Ass" look. 

Then the little bastard stared me down like "What the fuck are you doing here?" I wanted to pop her with those shoes for actin like that in that store.


And Miss Crystal, I TOTALLY loved Geography class


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_lily002* 

 
_Although I do have to say, one girl, when I was at the MAC store last week, actually said to her friend "I have to put back one of the eye shadows because I don't have enough money...I need to get some more babysitting jobs!"  I thought that was cute, and I was happy to see that there is some little glimmer of hope that not all the world is doomed.

Oh, while we're on the topic of youngins and make-up, I met a little girl yesterday, 7 years old to be exact, who complimented my vibrant blue eye shadow look.  She asked me what I used and if she would be able to do it herself!  I told her one day she would, and she proudly proclaimed "My mommy bought me pretty blue shadow today and I'm wearing it because I'm not in school!  But it's a lot gone now."  Her mother asked me what I used to get my stuff to stay on.  I told her UDPP.  She laughed and promised to take her daughter to Sephora to get some for the two of them to share.  Awwwwwww._

 
Now stuff like that is cute! The first girl sounds as if she knows the value of a dollar, and the second girl...come on, that's just sweet. At least the UDPP will last them both a LONG time!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 1, 2008)

I didn't start to heavy wear make-up until I was really 18. It was always Bonne Bell or Lip Smackers for me. Shoot, those things tasted good! Dr. Pepper was the best! Hahahahah.

It's sad. I'm teaching a class this summer. One of the girls wears foundation, she's 12. I was like.. you don't need it. She's like.. "Yes I do! I have bad skin, you see this pimple?!" And I'm like.. "What pimple? You have glowing skin, don't damage it with make-up this early."


----------



## animecute (Aug 1, 2008)

I feel so embrassed everytime I actually go into a comesmtic department or Mac.

I've been mistaken MANY MANY times for a 12 year old even though I'm 15. I do appericate the value of my money and I am so frugal I won't buy anything unless I've been eyeing it for a year! I save up the little leftover money from lunch to buy makeup. To be honest, I've only bought eyeliners and nail laquer...I know it's stupid but I will make myself actually WORK for one little thing. I buy one bottle or eyeliner or something I want after one report card with straight A's - no expections, no I was one percent away (I hate it when that happens); just straight A's and that's for one full semster. So the max is two things per year, although online coruses count for me too.

I'm not even allowed to go to the mall so it's hard enough to go right after I feel like I've earned my treat. I get to go to the mall when we have a concert nearby or something. My boyfriend helps me track my progress too and motivates me when I am stressed. A reason to keep me going after hours of studying!

I've had enough cheap nail polish so I decided to go good quailty after all my hard work. Oh my gosh, I love mac's nail laquer cause it will last me a few weeks through taekwondo. (I think I sounded so stupid saying that). But I only paint my nails when I have some special event going on and it'll last. I just love it. I don't like cheap nail polish cause of the horrible quailty though.

The first time I went into mac I was extremely shy...I was 14 and I still looked like I was 12. >.< I brought a friend with me too. 
Everyone was staring at us. The MU was so nice but I felt so intimidated.
I only allowed myself to buy one thing though from mac. So I just bought one bottle of laquer. 
She was so nice that I was like gosh one day when I saved up enough I will come back and try some other nice things too. When I paid, she saw my Chinese New Year packet of money and she was like aw. I keep all my saved up money in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I felt like I was ready to try a bit of makeup, just as experimentation. I went to the London Drugs to buy myself a liquid eyeliner. I got a pencil as a gift from a friend. A few months ago or so, I saw the duel eye eye kohl online. I wanted to test out this different type of pencil but I had enough of bad quailty. I wondered what good quality was like. It seemed like a good INVESTMENT because it was about $10 CDN per side and it was "the good stuff". I love it, but it is smudgey so I use it on the bottom. It was a good experience!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I finish writing my paper on Britsh Columbia's Film and Television Industry (for my social studies online coruse) and my other online coruses this summer, I will buy myself a pallette of eyeshadow. I've experimented with cheap brands and Estee Lauder (which was a gift). Estee Lauder makes my eyes itchy, so I will try out MAC. I also got a few Dior eyeshadows and I love them but I need something to go with them. (No, I am not going to wear silver eyeshadow and white eyeshadow with my dark skin lol looks scary).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But of coruse I'll be 16 or 17 by then with a job. I will absolutely work for my makeup!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I will still limit myself. All my money will be saved up for leasing a car and university. I will only buy a couple things for myself.
I'll wait for mac's 25 anniversary to buy a pallette. I hope there'll be something neutral.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't take it for granted. I'm not like other teens. I actually hate a lot of those snobby girls who think they're all that with fake tans and designer whatever and treat it like crap. This one girl I knew threw MONEY in the garbagde after getting the change from the vending machine to buy candy. WHAT IN THE WORLD...like shouldn't that money be donated to charity. I just hate girls like that; so cocky.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_That's because we had to earn that money. And even then, my mother would give me like 5$ for the whole week. 
Nowadays, it's "Oh here's 50$, go to the mall with your friends." It's an entirely different generation that takes everything for granted, IMO._

 
I didn't have to earn my money. My Grandparents (raised by them) told me that my grades were more important than working while I was in school so they wouldn't let me get a job. Not even a summer job. If I asked for 20 bucks to go to CVS or Wal-Mart for some makeup they gave it to me. I am not spoilt nor did I or do I now think that they owed it to me. I never took advantage of their generosity. I knew that if they were going to let me wear makeup and pay for it at 14 that I better not dare leave the house looking like a $2 hoochie.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animecute* 

 
_I feel so embrassed everytime I actually go into a comesmtic department or Mac.

I've been mistaken MANY MANY times for a 12 year old even though I'm 15. I do appericate the value of my money and I am so frugal I won't buy anything unless I've been eyeing it for a year! I save up the little leftover money from lunch to buy makeup. To be honest, I've only bought eyeliners and nail laquer...I know it's stupid but I will make myself actually WORK for one little thing. I buy one bottle or eyeliner or something I want after one report card with straight A's - no expections, no I was one percent away (I hate it when that happens); just straight A's and that's for one full semster. So the max is two things per year, although online coruses count for me too.

I'm not even allowed to go to the mall so it's hard enough to go right after I feel like I've earned my treat. I get to go to the mall when we have a concert nearby or something. My boyfriend helps me track my progress too and motivates me when I am stressed. A reason to keep me going after hours of studying!

I've had enough cheap nail polish so I decided to go good quailty after all my hard work. Oh my gosh, I love mac's nail laquer cause it will last me a few weeks through taekwondo. (I think I sounded so stupid saying that). But I only paint my nails when I have some special event going on and it'll last. I just love it. I don't like cheap nail polish cause of the horrible quailty though.

The first time I went into mac I was extremely shy...I was 14 and I still looked like I was 12. >.< I brought a friend with me too. 
Everyone was staring at us. The MU was so nice but I felt so intimidated.
I only allowed myself to buy one thing though from mac. So I just bought one bottle of laquer. 
She was so nice that I was like gosh one day when I saved up enough I will come back and try some other nice things too. When I paid, she saw my Chinese New Year packet of money and she was like aw. I keep all my saved up money in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I felt like I was ready to try a bit of makeup, just as experimentation. I went to the London Drugs to buy myself a liquid eyeliner. I got a pencil as a gift from a friend. A few months ago or so, I saw the duel eye eye kohl online. I wanted to test out this different type of pencil but I had enough of bad quailty. I wondered what good quality was like. It seemed like a good INVESTMENT because it was about $10 CDN per side and it was "the good stuff". I love it, but it is smudgey so I use it on the bottom. It was a good experience!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I finish writing my paper on Britsh Columbia's Film and Television Industry (for my social studies online coruse) and my other online coruses this summer, I will buy myself a pallette of eyeshadow. I've experimented with cheap brands and Estee Lauder (which was a gift). Estee Lauder makes my eyes itchy, so I will try out MAC. I also got a few Dior eyeshadows and I love them but I need something to go with them. (No, I am not going to wear silver eyeshadow and white eyeshadow with my dark skin lol looks scary).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But of coruse I'll be 16 or 17 by then with a job. I will absolutely work for my makeup!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I will still limit myself. All my money will be saved up for leasing a car and university. I will only buy a couple things for myself.
I'll wait for mac's 25 anniversary to buy a pallette. I hope there'll be something neutral.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't take it for granted. I'm not like other teens. I actually hate a lot of those snobby girls who think they're all that with fake tans and designer whatever and treat it like crap. This one girl I knew threw MONEY in the garbagde after getting the change from the vending machine to buy candy. WHAT IN THE WORLD...like shouldn't that money be donated to charity. I just hate girls like that; so cocky._

 
I honestly wish that all girls were like you! You're mature, intelligent, and you understand money. I'm proud of you [and others like you] and you're gonna grow up to be an amazing woman! Its nice to see girls that appreciate what they have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate seeing people throw change in the trash...pennies are one thing, but anything more...good Lord.


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 1, 2008)

I think I started wearing makeup when I was 15 and it was drugstore brand and I think all I wore was mascara and a little bit of powder...soo when I see 12-14 yr. olds coming to the lancome counter and wanting my full face of makeup and wanting me to give them a complete makeover it makes me want to barf...and don't even get me started with the acrylics on these girls(a la gwen stefani)..I agree that most girls are handed there daddy's credit card to be sent off to go the mall (I wasn't even allowed to go the mall w/out my mom until I was like 16!!) anyway, I had a part time job and made straight A's in school (started working when I was 16) I don't see why parents spoil their kids so much...I actually loved working! I loved getting that $200 paycheck every week! haha and OMG how great does it feel to buy a piece of makeup that you earned with your own money...it's like your baby, you appreciate it so much! Oh and even though I made my own money my mother still kind of monitored what I was spending it on....I still thank her for that, otherwise I would have spent every dime I earned on makeup!


----------



## timepiece (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animecute* 

 
_I feel so embrassed everytime I actually go into a comesmtic department or Mac.

I've been mistaken MANY MANY times for a 12 year old even though I'm 15. I do appericate the value of my money and I am so frugal I won't buy anything unless I've been eyeing it for a year! I save up the little leftover money from lunch to buy makeup. To be honest, I've only bought eyeliners and nail laquer...I know it's stupid but I will make myself actually WORK for one little thing. I buy one bottle or eyeliner or something I want after one report card with straight A's - no expections, no I was one percent away (I hate it when that happens); just straight A's and that's for one full semster. So the max is two things per year, although online coruses count for me too.

I'm not even allowed to go to the mall so it's hard enough to go right after I feel like I've earned my treat. I get to go to the mall when we have a concert nearby or something. My boyfriend helps me track my progress too and motivates me when I am stressed. A reason to keep me going after hours of studying!

I've had enough cheap nail polish so I decided to go good quailty after all my hard work. Oh my gosh, I love mac's nail laquer cause it will last me a few weeks through taekwondo. (I think I sounded so stupid saying that). But I only paint my nails when I have some special event going on and it'll last. I just love it. I don't like cheap nail polish cause of the horrible quailty though.

The first time I went into mac I was extremely shy...I was 14 and I still looked like I was 12. >.< I brought a friend with me too. 
Everyone was staring at us. The MU was so nice but I felt so intimidated.
I only allowed myself to buy one thing though from mac. So I just bought one bottle of laquer. 
She was so nice that I was like gosh one day when I saved up enough I will come back and try some other nice things too. When I paid, she saw my Chinese New Year packet of money and she was like aw. I keep all my saved up money in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I felt like I was ready to try a bit of makeup, just as experimentation. I went to the London Drugs to buy myself a liquid eyeliner. I got a pencil as a gift from a friend. A few months ago or so, I saw the duel eye eye kohl online. I wanted to test out this different type of pencil but I had enough of bad quailty. I wondered what good quality was like. It seemed like a good INVESTMENT because it was about $10 CDN per side and it was "the good stuff". I love it, but it is smudgey so I use it on the bottom. It was a good experience!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I finish writing my paper on Britsh Columbia's Film and Television Industry (for my social studies online coruse) and my other online coruses this summer, I will buy myself a pallette of eyeshadow. I've experimented with cheap brands and Estee Lauder (which was a gift). Estee Lauder makes my eyes itchy, so I will try out MAC. I also got a few Dior eyeshadows and I love them but I need something to go with them. (No, I am not going to wear silver eyeshadow and white eyeshadow with my dark skin lol looks scary).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But of coruse I'll be 16 or 17 by then with a job. I will absolutely work for my makeup!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I will still limit myself. All my money will be saved up for leasing a car and university. I will only buy a couple things for myself.
I'll wait for mac's 25 anniversary to buy a pallette. I hope there'll be something neutral.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't take it for granted. I'm not like other teens. I actually hate a lot of those snobby girls who think they're all that with fake tans and designer whatever and treat it like crap. This one girl I knew threw MONEY in the garbagde after getting the change from the vending machine to buy candy. WHAT IN THE WORLD...like shouldn't that money be donated to charity. I just hate girls like that; so cocky._

 
I wholeheartedly agree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also 15 and I do the exact same thing. 
My parents have always told me the importance for saving up for college, so any money I do earn from odd jobs are put in a savings account.


----------



## lara (Aug 1, 2008)

I always drop the key phrase 'age appropriate' into any make-up sale I do that involves young girls in any way, and that seems to cut off any 'I want smokey eyes and I want them now!' Verruca Salt-esque demands.

I also go for the same few items over and over again no matter what. Sheer pinky gloss, pinky shimmer shadow, sheer ballerina pink nail polish. They get to wear make-up and feel like a grown-up and I don't get a moral twinge at making a pre-teen look like a hooker. Everybody wins!


----------



## animecute (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_I honestly wish that all girls were like you! You're mature, intelligent, and you understand money. I'm proud of you [and others like you] and you're gonna grow up to be an amazing woman! Its nice to see girls that appreciate what they have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate seeing people throw change in the trash...pennies are one thing, but anything more...good Lord._

 
Aw thanks. lol that actually made me tear up a bit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That girl threw away a couple dollars and a quater! But gosh, even pennies are worth saving in my opinion. It costs money to make the darn pennies. I think they're wonderful in my wallet so when you have to pay tax you don't get all that loose change!



Sorry I have to rant, but gosh some other teen girls I have to say piss me off so much. Today a group of girls passed by talking trash about others and swearing like it's so cool. I really hate it. I understand if you swear cause you're in deep pain or something but goodness does anyone have any manners anymore? I'm starting to see this in grade 3s! Gossip's grown so bad in my classes too. "omg she's so muscley" or "her boobs are so big they must be implants" or anything of that sort.
HA - I overheard some girls talking trash behind my back (I don't think they noticed I was sitting in front of them) and the worst diss they could come up with is "Her are is soo shiny. What a poser." and I'm just thinking is that the best diss they can come up with?


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, when I wanted some things when I was a teen, I had to earn it. Actually, I was never rewarded for my straight A's. I instead saved as much lunch money as I could just to buy a few pretty things for myself. And now I work harder than ever to earn up money to buy things for myself. I only accept money from my parents if they give it to me, otherwise, I don't ask for it. They are paying my tuition, so any extras, I'm going to earn myself.


----------



## animecute (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Yeah, when I wanted some things when I was a teen, I had to earn it. Actually, I was never rewarded for my straight A's. I instead saved as much lunch money as I could just to buy a few pretty things for myself._

 
Ditto! And now a days you see people who end up with all B's and their parents are all like "here's your laptop". Like wow...rofl it's so funny to hear my parents complain about those people. Then you get the "back in my day" lecture. =.=


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animecute* 

 
_Aw thanks. lol that actually made me tear up a bit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That girl threw away a couple dollars and a quater! But gosh, even pennies are worth saving in my opinion. It costs money to make the darn pennies. I think they're wonderful in my wallet so when you have to pay tax you don't get all that loose change!



Sorry I have to rant, but gosh some other teen girls I have to say piss me off so much. Today a group of girls passed by talking trash about others and swearing like it's so cool. I really hate it. I understand if you swear cause you're in deep pain or something but goodness does anyone have any manners anymore? I'm starting to see this in grade 3s! Gossip's grown so bad in my classes too. "omg she's so muscley" or "her boobs are so big they must be implants" or anything of that sort.
HA - I overheard some girls talking trash behind my back (I don't think they noticed I was sitting in front of them) and the worst diss they could come up with is "Her are is soo shiny. What a poser." and I'm just thinking is that the best diss they can come up with?_

 
OMFG, that's horrible. I'd be so pissed to see her throw away good money like that! That's prolly 2 double cheeseburgers at McDonald's, damn it.

And dude, I have seen *FIVE YEAR OLDS* cuss like they're grown, talking about "bitches n hoez en errybody's momma" like no one's business. I just stare at them and wonder where the hell their parents are. If my little brother was their age and talked like that, Mum would smack him into oblivion! 

And teenagers always gossip about others, but its pitiful when people try to talk about you, and they can't even think of anything bad. One girl even said about me one day, "Her eyeliner is pretty...she must think she's SPECIAL or somethin." At least make something up about my weave or something. Think of something juicy!


----------



## animecute (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_OMFG, that's horrible. I'd be so pissed to see her throw away good money like that! That's prolly 2 double cheeseburgers at McDonald's, damn it.

And dude, I have seen *FIVE YEAR OLDS* cuss like they're grown, talking about "bitches n hoez en errybody's momma" like no one's business. I just stare at them and wonder where the hell their parents are. If my little brother was their age and talked like that, Mum would smack him into oblivion! 

And teenagers always gossip about others, but its pitiful when people try to talk about you, and they can't even think of anything bad. One girl even said about me one day, "Her eyeliner is pretty...she must think she's SPECIAL or somethin." At least make something up about my weave or something. Think of something juicy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It pisses me off when they're always the people who ask for money =.=# arg. 

Ya and then when they finally understand the meaning, it's either because "but everyone else does it" or "not it can't me". It really upsets me when it's the parents' fault too. My dad does it a lot and now my brothers are picking it up and I get the blame  It's not like I would in front of kids =.=
And it's really sad to see when kids get mad they say stuff lilke "imma kill you" when they don't actually mean it. sometimes it should be taken seriously and sometimes they don't really mean it. =/ But I hate it how it's taken so lightly - death too. I think the blame is how movies and stuff tones down the seriousness but gosh not cool. And heck you see guys on tv doing their thing and hurting others and going out for pizza right after and partying.

Oh my gosh! lmao I know what you mean. espically when you find those girls who talk on the phone for hours like that. It'd be funny if they kept talking to their selves on the phone and played it back and realized how dumb it was. haha XD


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animecute* 

 
_Ditto! And now a days you see people who end up with all B's and their parents are all like "here's your laptop". Like wow...rofl it's so funny to hear my parents complain about those people. Then you get the "back in my day" lecture. =.=_

 
I don't think there is anything wrong with parents buying things for their children as long as their children deserve it. It doesn't necessarily matter what the outcome is as long as they put in the most effort possible. I know a lot of people who would be thrilled to get B's and have had to work hard to get them. 

My parents bought me a new computer before I went to university, and the next summer I decided I needed a laptop instead and they bought me that too. That doesn't mean I don't appreciate what they have given me or that they aren't good parents because of it. 

To some people I might have it easy because my parents give up a lot to ensure I have all I need but I still work for it. I have a full time job in the summer and give them as much money as possible to help pay for university, and I study hard to get the best grades possible to show them they are not wasting their money. 

I know when I become a parent I will do everything to give my children the world, but because of the way my parents raised me, I know I can do it without creating a spoiled monster.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 6, 2008)

Fafinette, you aren't lyin about those Bs...I've been bustin my butt for em! I get so close, and bam. A measly C. At least I can say that I tried [but usually that isn't even enough for my parents, they expect As all the time - which is impossible for me]. So I can see what you mean firsthand.

Animecute, my parents tend to curse a lot, and my one year old brother picked up on it and started to say "shit" whenever he didn't get his way, and then he would promptly get a spanking. I had to tell them how THEY were the ones influencing him, and that if THEY stopped the cursing, then in turn, HE wouldn't either. Once they stopped using those words around him, he stopped too. Too bad he's still a little bad ass tho!

In the end, I guess in most cases, a child's behavior is based on the behavior of his parents. ;-;


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 6, 2008)

I hate to admit it, but my 5 year old niece is starting to show some baaaad signs.  I adore her, but she's spoiled absolutely rotten and she LOVES makeup.  To be fair, she's very advanced for a five-year old, and I know a lot of people in my family tend to forget she's so young _because_ she's so advanced.  But I still cringe whenever she's allowed to wear eyeshadow and lipstick.  


I even feel partly responsible, because she sees my makeup and thinks it's really cool.  I wish her mother would stop letting her act like a little adult.  Playing dressup is one thing, but actually allowing her to match her makeup to her outfit is quite another.   She was wearing Chanel (I KNOW! WTF?!) lip gloss and wouldn't kiss her grandmother because she didn't want to smudge it.  My mind is just blown!


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Aug 11, 2008)

My parents never let me wear make up as a kid (lipsmackers excluded!). Even when I got cheap make up as a gift they would give me disapproving looks if I wanted to play with the eyeshadows.
Now that I'm 19, they let me play with some make up, although I avoid obvious make up when they see me and I certainly don't let them know I bought expensive make up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My parents taught me to spend my money wisely as a child. When I was little, if I insisted I absolutely HAD to have something like chocolate or a toy, they would say 'Ok here's $2 (or $5 depending on what the item is). Now you can go buy that lolly (or use that and the rest of your money to buy the toy) OR you can keep that money to buy something better.' I would always pocket the money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It really scares me to see all these young girls (12-14) walking around at the shopping centre with heavy black eyeliner and smokey eyes! IMO it's the magazine's fault. Those magazines are packed with articles like 'how to create the perfect smokey eye!' and 'creating a sexy pout' more so than the natural looks.

Despite being 19 (almost 20), I still feel awkward going to buy make up because I look extremely young (I've been mistaken for ages between 12-15 and I'm only 150cm!). MUA's always squint into my face and ask 'how old are you?' then there's the surprised look 'oh! you look so young!'
It's very embarassing for me


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 12, 2008)

I avoid it as much as possible, but according to my managers and our corporate execs, they're still considered clients.  I don't sit down young girls, I did once, and the girl's mom came back and complained to my manager about us "sexing up" her daughter with designer cosmetics.  I felt that she should have been yelling at her sneaky ass daughter for going into Sephora, carrying herself to be much older than she was, and allowing us to put makeup on her.  
I was scheduled to take an appointment last weekend, and when the appointment arrived, I naturally assumed it was a woman who brought her child with her.  When I started introducing myself and asking the general "What look are you interested in?" chitchat, she sat her daughter in the chair--who was 4, by the way--and draped her and explained to me that she was going to be in a wedding that afternoon and she wanted her to be "photo ready."  I paused and told my manager how uncomfortable I felt in the situation and asked if another artist could do the appointment while I covered her zone.  We had to fudge the switch to the parent, tell her that there was a mistake on the zone sheet and that I was on lunch or something. 
I simply felt sick to my stomach watching that little girl sit in the chair and get ready to have makeup put on her like an adult.  And it was clear she had done it before; I occasionally glanced over during the appointment to see what was being done to her, she didn't blink while having her eyes done, she sat perfectly still, didn't touch anything or make any noise.  
I know that working in the beauty industry, I'm gonna come across people who expect ridiculous things and there will be times that I have to say no, but I absolutely refuse to put makeup on young children.  If tweens come in and want to try things on, I'll give them the tester and show them to the hygiene stations, but I won't put makeup on anybody who I assume to be under 18 unless they have a parent with them who gives me the okay.  It just doesn't feel right to me.  
I hope that if I have a daughter someday and she's interested in makeup, she'll be willing to let me be there when she has her first consultation or picks out some of her first products, she'll let me help, and I think that's how it should be with all young girls trying on makeup.  I didn't get into makeup until I was in college, and I'm so glad I had my mom and sister-in-law to help me as much as they did.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_but I won't put makeup on anybody who I assume to be under 18 unless they have a parent with them who gives me the okay. It just doesn't feel right to me. _

 
I understand that, I would feel awkward too, but what about those who look young for their age?
I always get ignored by MUA's because they assume I'm 14 and they brush me aside or act weary around me until they find out my age.
I'm just saying that it's very difficult to draw the line.


----------



## lara (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetbabyblue* 

 
_I understand that, I would feel awkward too, but what about those who look young for their age?_

 
It's not that common to find someone who looks significantly younger than their age, though. Until the situation arises when someone goes, 'hey, I'm actually 22 but look 14', then I think it's fair for *MAC_Pixie04* to continue with what she's doing.

I'm not comfortable with doing significant make-up on anyone younger than 14 or so, and I'll always defer to the parent or guardian that's with them. If and/or when I come across someone who is actually much older than they look, then I'll deal with that when the situation occurs.


----------



## User49 (Aug 12, 2008)

I get some young people come into Mac. Mostly for lipgloss and things like that. They are our future customers and I know when I was 14 I could have REALLY used the advice of a make up professional to sort my idea of a smokey eye out lol! I always try and give them good customer service and reccomend things that will look good on them. Usually they have perfect skin but ask for a heavy foundation. I try to give them the advice that they have goregous skin and could go with a lighter foundation, but if it's what they want it's what they want. Who are we to tell someone they can't have what they want!? :0)


----------



## kbentz21 (Aug 13, 2008)

well.. my daughter just turned 7, and while she's far from a spoiled brat, she's grown up with me being an MA and she's always loved it just as much. In the past few months, she's gone from spending her money (allowance, rewards, etc) on toys to MAC eyeshadows.. lol I think its kinda silly too, but its her  money, and I go with her and of course make sure anything she gets is sheer and light, but I can see how people would think its nuts.


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 15, 2008)

I hate it when girls my age act like that. I'm 15 years old and there is NO REASON for people to be that rude at any age. I have to work for my money. I do occasionally get the odd eyeshadow or something from my mom, but that's extremely rare. I love the ladies at my counter and I'd never try to make their life difficult. When they are sorting out things at the counter, I look at products and wait patiently so they can give me a sterile tester. I cringe when I see girls walking up to the SA's and snapping their fingers, saying, "Hey lady, how much is an eyeshadow?" and scoffing when they find out the price. I mean, quality costs money, and if you're not prepared to pay that much, that's fine, but being rude and waisting people's time is not acceptable.

Story time! I was at the counter, talking to my favorite SA, and it wasn't buzy at all. I had a chance to discuss different collections with her, and pointing out my faves. There were 2 other people at the counter who worked there, who were just doing some organizing or stocking or something. Then this girl, who was probably around 11 or 12, comes up to us (while we're still discussing Colour Forms) and YELLS at the SA, "HEY CAN YOU HELP ME?" What, are the other SA's there just for decoration? I honestly didn't care all that much, because I was deciding between a few different items.

She asks for a makeover to look like Hannah Montana or something and so the MA throws on a paintpot, mascara and lip conditioner. You could barely tell that she was wearing makeup at all but she said "that's way too much, my mom will freak out" and she left.

I feel so bad for the SA's who have to deal with that. The girl could have said "I'm not so sure about ___" or "This looks really good but I just don't have the money" or even a simple "Thanks!"


----------



## stargirl01 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm still young and i'd never behave like this as it's just soo stupid and you make yourself look bad by doing it!

I can't believe kids would do that! Even though i'm a bit older than the 10-14 age that was said in the first post, I could definately see girls in my class being rude to MA's. Thats just not fair on the Ma's, I know you all are just trying to do your job without stressing out too much on a wingey tween!

You MA's do such a good job and the ones I talk to are always polite and friendly to me- even to the kids I see tapping your shoulders demanding a makeover


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetbabyblue* 

 
_I understand that, I would feel awkward too, but what about those who look young for their age?
I always get ignored by MUA's because they assume I'm 14 and they brush me aside or act weary around me until they find out my age.
I'm just saying that it's very difficult to draw the line._

 

For one, I never blatantly ignore anybody.  I don't leave myself as open with tweens and teens as I would with more serious clients because I don't want them to think that I have freetime to put makeup on them.  Not just because they often don't purchase, but because they're tricky lol.  A lot of Sephora clients are tricky because they know we don't charge for consultations nor do we have a minimum purchase.  A quick eye demo turns into a new foundation, which turns into a blush, next thing you know they've been in your chair for 45 minutes and you just got suckered into a full face.  This is not just with tweens and teens, but it most frequently occurs in the younger crowd.

I know that there are people who look young for their age, but it's more than just looking young.  But it's not just how they look, but typically how they behave, talk, and carry themselves.  Yes you'll get the occasional mature teenager, and those I actually don't mind working with, but still won't spend oodles and oodles of time with them or anyone.  And before I start a consultation, I make a blanket statement: "Just so you know, if you're under 18, your parent has to be present or come in and give permission before I put any product on you." usually they'll go "Oh okay...nevermind."  or "It's okay, I'm over 18."  If they're not, and their parent can't come in or isn't with them, I hand them the brushes and walk them through the application--and they're more likely to purchase an item or two once they know how to use them.

It's not that I have a personal thing against young girls, or don't like helping them; I'm not working on commission so if I help someone and they don't purchase, I'm gonna get paid no matter what.  I don't like to put heavy makeup on young girls because I don't personally feel that young girls need to be wearing heavy makeup, which is most often what they want to wear because they typically don't know any better.  And most young girls don't need any complexion makeup, but they wanna wear it anyway, which creates a world of problems on younger skin, and instead of investing in really good skincare, they just buy more makeup.  I was looking at old pictures of me and my skin was spotless when i was in high school because i didn't wear any makeup! Just mascara and lipgloss, and now I'm semi-dependent on some sort of cosmetic everyday.

Ah, I would be a few thousand dollars richer if I hadn't gotten into makeup lol


----------



## violet14 (Aug 15, 2008)

I work at merle norman and many of the customers have been using the products since they were allowed to wear makeup and and have a good skin care regime. They usually will bring their daughters in when they are around 12 or 13 for their first makeup lesson (thats what we call them lessons) we usually tell them the importance of skin care and show them a lipgloss, eye mousse ( really light whipped eye shadow that are sheer in fun colors they can put on with their fingers). So where I am the parents usually understand what we will and will not do, like mascara or tons of blush.

However I have to say I was allowed to wear makeup when I was like 11 or so, my mom is a cosmetologist so she didnt really see an issue with it as long as I knew how to apply it. I also matured at a VERY early age *9* so idk I always felt older than evyerone anyway. I also was not allowed to work during the school year, both of my parents came from HUGE families so they had 2 kids so they could give them things they wanted and needed without pressure on me and my sister to have a job and school, we both turned out just fine. We also got money per grade on our report cards it didn't hurt or turn us into big brats.


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 15, 2008)

It's funny, I might be the opposite, but I was never allowed to wear drugstore makeup!  My mother was always concerned about quality products, and made sure I had the better stuff.  Still, I was pretty much only allowed to use Clinique and Lancome, and a lot of the more adventurous colors/looks weren't permitted until I was 17.  But I very much appreciated it, since I learned how to take good care of my skin, which is something I'll have for the rest of my life.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 15, 2008)

Like a lot of the young girls you all wrote about, I was another makeup crazy kid.
I think the difference between me and them is that I knew my boundaries and what was appropriate. 
As much as I begged my mom to allow me to wear glitter eyeshadow like the "cool girls" in elementary school who wore halter tops and were already kissing boys, she told me absolutely not and that I'd have to wait until I was 16.

Back when I was 11, age 16 seemed so far away and I was pretty frustrated.
But that didn't stop me. 
My mom would buy me those cheap makeup kits you'd get for 15 bucks at the fleamarket with the poorest-quality brushes and the chalkiest eyeshadows. I'd spend hours in front of the bathroom mirror just playing with it, doing the craziest smokey eyes and the brightest cheeks, with no intention of leaving the house because not only did I look horrible but it was against Mother's rules. 

Unlike the cool girls who were constantly reapplying their frosty pink lipsticks on the benches, my friends and I were busy playing in the grass during recess and just being kids. 
When I look back at it, I'm glad I wasn't trying to be grown up like the kids on TV and the popular girls who thought I was the nerdy tomboy. I embraced my love of makeup at a young age but I guess I saw it as a way to have fun and create new looks and not a way to be "cool" or grown-up.

I'm still the same now: I love makeup but I don't feel like I need to wear it all the time. I'm still a child at heart.

So, when I see kids who aren't even in middle school wearing MAC lipsticks, eyeshadows, and tons of mascara on a daily basis, I just want to tell them to wait. You'll grow up eventually, just focus on being a kid. 

I don't want to stereotype anyone but... the cool girls I remember with tons of makeup back then are now the girls with the dry, bleach blonde hair, fake tans, tight jeans, and caked on makeup. I'm not saying that's a BAD thing, but you can tell those girls care too much about their appearance because that's all they know.
And if a young girl seriously has a passion for makeup, let her expiriment on herself or do her mom, aunts, or sisters' makeup. I just don't think it's right for little girls to be wearing makeup JUST so they can go around saying
"_Look at meeee, I'm wearing MAC. I'm better than youuuu_!"



WOW! This was a long one.


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 15, 2008)

This is kind of off topic... but I work in a hairdressers, and over the past few weeks (because of school summer holidays) i've noticed a LOT of young girls having colour done... for example, a lady rung up and i answered, and she said i want to cancel my appointment for my daughter because one of your stylists advised that she is a bit young... so I went to the appointment to cancel it, i asked how old she was, and she said 9, and she was booked in for a whole head of foils! Seriously, 9 years old and wanted a whole head of foils... bleach in particular! I would NEVER let my child have colour done that young! Oh well... if they're younger than 13 the parents have to sign a disclaimer for it.


----------



## redambition (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_This is kind of off topic... but I work in a hairdressers, and over the past few weeks (because of school summer holidays) i've noticed a LOT of young girls having colour done... for example, a lady rung up and i answered, and she said i want to cancel my appointment for my daughter because one of your stylists advised that she is a bit young... so I went to the appointment to cancel it, i asked how old she was, and she said 9, and she was booked in for a whole head of foils! Seriously, 9 years old and wanted a whole head of foils... bleach in particular! I would NEVER let my child have colour done that young! Oh well... if they're younger than 13 the parents have to sign a disclaimer for it._

 
it's more common than you think. I have often seen kids younger than 10 with coloured/bleached hair.... boys as well as girls.

it looks really, really weird. what are those parents thinking?


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 18, 2008)

I was never really into make up a kid. It was my fascination with glitter that made me want it though lol. I hardly ever wore lipsmackers, but I do remember 1 time when I was like 8 and I wanted a lipstick. My mom only let me get the clear one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I only JUST started getting into make up the summer before I turned 17 (i'm 18 now) and it was when my makeup was done by my neighbor (she worked for clinique) for my senior portrait at my high school. I loved how I looked and how confident I felt, so I started to look up online colors for brown eyed girls and such and the FIRST time I actually wore a full face of make up on a day to day basis was when I started 12th grade and I got the sheer cover mineral make up kit, and after that I got MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and now I am addicted hahah.

But seriously, it is CRAZY how young these girls are that are wearing make up. I swear my brother (who is 14) has this friend (who is also 14) and at a barnes and noble book release party she wore a short tight white dress and a full face of makeup. She looked like a CLUB GIRL with her stilettos and no-underwear (probably a thong!) look.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

  I don't like to put heavy makeup on young girls because I don't personally feel that young girls need to be wearing heavy makeup, which is most often what they want to wear because they typically don't know any better  
 
Is there no way you can get around it? Show them how to do their makeup in a more age appropriate way?

I think it boils down to color choices and formula. Loreal's HIP line probably will look gaudy on a 10 year old, just like similar colors in MAC.

For the record I don't get why people are buying expensive makeup for their kids. Kids lose things like crazy, and I don't know if a 10 year old is wearing makeup daily (or why s/he would). Makeup goes bad; dropping a lot of dough on a lipstick seems foolish if they're only going to use it once or twice.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Is there no way you can get around it? Show them how to do their makeup in a more age appropriate way?

I think it boils down to color choices and formula. Loreal's HIP line probably will look gaudy on a 10 year old, just like similar colors in MAC.

For the record I don't get why people are buying expensive makeup for their kids. Kids lose things like crazy, and I don't know if a 10 year old is wearing makeup daily (or why s/he would). Makeup goes bad; dropping a lot of dough on a lipstick seems foolish if they're only going to use it once or twice._

 
Well, like lara, I always drop the term "age-appropriate" and "situation appropriate" whenever I do consultation.  And usually if a younger girl comes in with her mother or older relative, I can get feedback from both of them and determine what kind of look she wants, and then I can give my own feedback as to what kind of look I, as an artist, think would look good, and we can go from there.  When they come in alone and they have their heart set on a deep smokey eye and vampy, adult look, that's what they want and they expect to get it, no matter what I might think looks appropriate for them.  

I've tried to turn girls onto more soft, natural looking makeup, and still using color, and they sometimes don't want it.  I'm not going to break my back and convince a 14 year old that the makeup style she's choosing makes her look like a baby prostitute.  If that's what she wants, she's got her mind made up, it's going to be very hard to change it.  I was helping a girl the other day, and she wanted to try a look from our catalog, and I explained to her that I could do a similar look, softer than what was in the catalog because the image was supposed to be high fashion to show off the product, not necessarily something to be worn out during the day.  I did the look, I made it very soft but still noticeable, and she kept going "Can you make it darker?"  I made it a little darker, and when she asked for it darker again, I suggested that she leave it as it were for the time, and maybe make it darker if she were going out at night or to a party.  She basically dismissed me "okay thanks..."  then proceeded to take my brush and eyeliner and rim her eyes until the sun went down.  By the time she left, she had on enough eye makeup to last her for the next 3 days.  Regardless of me offering my somewhat professional opinion, she was hellbent on looking like a tramp, and since I wasn't gonna give her that, she did it for herself.

Sometimes we can work around it, but most times, they want what they want, and they'll find a way to get it, even if it means just doing it themselves.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's a thought: let's let kids be kids?  What 10 year old NEEDS  cosmetic item?  Set limits, make rules.  No makeup until you're (insert appropriate age here), and stick to that.  Children don't NEED cosmetics.  In reality, adults don't always NEED cosmetics, but they're old enough to determine that for themselves and we can assume have the means to purchase their own.  When 10 year olds are putting makeup on, guess who's buying it?  The parent.  Last time I checked you needed to be at least 15 or 16 in some states to get a job.  So if mom's buying her little 10 or 11 year old makeup, she's giving the okay, rather than put her foot down and let her child remain a child.

The whole idea of makeup on kids just sickens me.  No wonder we've got pedophiles at the playground and downloading images on the web; we're starting to embrace a society where babies that look like adults is "adorable" and "Oh they're just playing around!"  Whatever; my daughter won't be wearing makeup until she's old enough to get a job and buy her own, and before she buys any makeup, she'll be investing in some good skincare.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 19, 2008)

I think some parents think it's great that their kids wear makeup and look count; it isn't necessarily giving into the kids' demands.


----------



## lainz (Aug 19, 2008)

i had a little girl (must have been like 7) come to the counter with her parents and she said, "can you put eyeshadow and mascara on me?" her dad was behind her, so i just looked at him and said to her, "why don't we ask your dad if we can?" he said she was too young for that, she started arguing with him and said that they promised she would get some makeup on her. her mom then told her they make a lot of promises and started laughing. at that point, i felt bad for the little girl. i was going to offer some lipgloss to her, but her parents seemed so weird that i didnt wanna fuel anything. i think in this circumstance the parents were wrong to make the promise to this little girl that she could get her makeup done, then blatantly disregard it.


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Here's a thought: let's let kids be kids?  What 10 year old NEEDS  cosmetic item?  Set limits, make rules.  No makeup until you're (insert appropriate age here), and stick to that.  Children don't NEED cosmetics.  In reality, adults don't always NEED cosmetics, but they're old enough to determine that for themselves and we can assume have the means to purchase their own.  When 10 year olds are putting makeup on, guess who's buying it?  The parent.  Last time I checked you needed to be at least 15 or 16 in some states to get a job.  So if mom's buying her little 10 or 11 year old makeup, she's giving the okay, rather than put her foot down and let her child remain a child.

The whole idea of makeup on kids just sickens me.  No wonder we've got pedophiles at the playground and downloading images on the web; we're starting to embrace a society where babies that look like adults is "adorable" and "Oh they're just playing around!"  Whatever; my daughter won't be wearing makeup until she's old enough to get a job and buy her own, and before she buys any makeup, she'll be investing in some good skincare._

 
I completely agree with this. And do you know what else infuriates me? Young girls, i.e aged under sorta 12-13ish wearing heels. For example today, I went to get some lights for my car in Halfords (headlight & tail light gone!!), and this girl comes in with her mum, and she was wearing higher heels than I'd wear! I'd say they were at least 3-4 inches high! I think its disgusting! I can understand maybe a little kitten heel for a wedding or something, but for everyday? No. What retailers even make heels that high for kids? She could have been much older than 8 I'd say. They were obviously hurting her as the next thing she was carrying them round with her!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Aug 19, 2008)

Not quite a makeup store/counter story, but its similar to what we were discussing. I used to be supervisor at a before/afterschool program at an elementary school. I had a number of 4th-5th grade girls who would come in with outrageous lipstick or eyeshadow (or both) on. I usually did my makeup for work in the afternoon and had a lot of girl (and parents) compliment me on it. So I decided to see if there would be any interest in doing a 'makeup club' where I could show girls who were interested how to properly apply age-appropriate makeup. I also gave permission slips to girls who wanted to join and their parents had to sign it. Kids and parents were very excited about it, and so was I! I had bought a bunch of applicators and was planning to bring in a few light shimmery eyeshadows and glosses. However, a few days before the planned start my boss started pitching a fit about it. And not because any parents were complaining, but the girls who worked for the same program I did (but they were at the middle school) complained! These girls rolled out of bed and came to work in sweatpants every day and they were adamant that I shouldn't be showing girls about makeup. They claimed that I shouldn't be showing that girls have to wear makeup to look pretty (I would never imply that). Ugh it was so frustrating. My boss wouldn't listen to any of my reasons (she and I didn't get along very well) and I had to cancel the whole thing. The girls and their parents were all pretty upset about it. Even though I would have parents bring me their girls in the morning asking me to "fix" the makeup the girls applied themselves (this was usually for a special event only: school pictures, a party, a dance, etc.). 

I was just so upset that these younger girls had to miss out on an opportunity to learn proper application and age-appropriate makeup all because of some girls who don't wear makeup at all to work (even though they look like hookers outside of work haha).


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I think some parents think it's great that their kids wear makeup and look count; it isn't necessarily giving into the kids' demands._

 
If that's the case, then what a horrible example to be setting for young girls.  "Well, mommy thinks you're pretty, but you're prettier with a little lipgloss on."  A child doesn't just all of a sudden want to wear makeup out of nowhere.  That's not in the biological wiring; it's taught to them by someone.  And if it's the parent who is initiating the behavior than God have mercy on their superficial souls, because it's just wrong to me.  I don't ever think it's great or cute to see makeup on small children.  I think it's gaudy and tacky, and I feel the same way about small children wearing the Rihanna/Posh bob haircut--an extremely sophisticated and not to mention high maintenance style--and sporting highlights, and kids who have multiple earrings or piercings in other places than their ears (I realize there are some cultural exceptions to this, but that's not the same as "I want a nose ring mom!").  Parents who allow their children to look grown up have serious problems IMO.  Nobody in their right mind should be putting color in a child's hair, piercings in a child's body, and makeup in a child's face.  What fucking parenting magazine are you reading? Seriously.  Why not just get them a subscription to Cosmo while we're at it? Teach them how to have sex and make cocktails on the weekends.

Like I said, this is just how *I *feel about it.  It disturbs *me*, it disgusts *me*, but some parents think it's okay or think it's cute.  Fine if that's how you want to raise your child, just don't come into my store and sit her in my chair because I will not participate in it.  I have the right to refuse my services based on my own beliefs, clients probably hate it, my boss would probably grill my ass for it later, but that's how I feel, and I won't be made to feel uncomfortable at work because some mother thinks it's "cute."


----------



## Flossie (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm so glad i missed this "grow up quick" generation and was a muddy tomboy til about 13 hehe

The MUA's at my Selfridge's counter don't serve young girls in groups that try all the make up on. They make a point of walking straight past them and coming straight to the older customer's. 

But yes once i couldn't even get to the lippie's as a group of brats were all purposely in the way giving the impression they were about to buy a lot. Which is normally adult behaviour, so it is surreal seeing young girls acting like bitchy 20 year old's.


----------



## MacArtist (Sep 2, 2008)

If a group of tweens comes up to the counter for makeovers or smokey eyes whatever, I ask them if they are 18. Naturally they say no and I explain that I can't do a makeup application on them unless a parent/guardian is present. If they want me to put a little honesty or naked lunch on their lids, fine but that's about it.


----------

